# 15 Gallon, Tankmates w/ Betta



## Seti (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello betta lovers,

I'm a bit new to this site but the information has helped. I checked out most of the forums but I’m still not satisfied. Currently I have a 15 gallon tank with filter, heater, thermometer, plants, gravel, and cover. Anyway, I’m thinking about starting a community tank with a betta. What kind and how many fish should I add? And if you could give a suggestion, what color lighting would look good with the set up to stare at for countless hours, like most of us do. Something that takes your breath away… like when you found out that betta are too pimp for gills. Thanks.

-Seti


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Before adding anything, have you cycled the tank? If not look in the beginner freshwater section for the nitrogen cycle sticky. 

If your tank is cycled here would be a nice stocking list:
1 Betta
3 Cories 
6 Tetras (I'd go with either Rummy nose Tetras, Neon Tetras or Glow light Tetras.)

Add them slowly, 2-3 every other week. If you don't already have the Betta, get him last. That way he will be less aggressive since he will be entering the other fishes territory instead of the other way around.


----------



## Seti (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you, and its undergoing cycling and I know I’ll have to wait. I’ll keep your suggestion in mind. Also about the tetras, should I get 6 of the same kind? Or 2 from each you suggested? Or what?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

You will need at least 6 of each kind suggested as they are schooling fish and 6 is about the minimum number they should be kept in! In a 15ga you may only be able to get 2 different types of tetras. I'm not one to advocate that you watch your stocking levels coz lord knows my tank is overstocked in many peoples opinions but I don't have a betta in my community tank. I do know, from experience, that with a betta in there you won't want the tank too crowded, it'll just give him more opportunity to attack his tank mates, freak out and get all territorial. I suggest sticking a compact mirror somehow to the side of the tank when you do add him though coz this will give him countless hours of entertainment flaring and challenging the 'other better' and he will more than likely leave the tetra's alone.


----------

